# best bolt action?



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

what do you guys think is the best bolt action out there right now? 
imo
ruger mark ll m77 is hard to beat
i also like winchester model 70.
how about you guys?


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Out of the Box, easily the Savage Bolt actions, well know for out of the box reliability and accuracy, I am partial to the European Classic in 270 myself. Winchester is dead, and Ruger is the only other one on the block that I think comes close. Les


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

I love my dad's Tikka .270. I'd have to go with Tikka then Savage.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a pair of the older, tang safety Ruger 77's.

I have always wanted a Cooper.
http://www.cooperfirearms.com/order.html

I think the Savages are currently the best value for the money in a bolt gun.

-na


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

FISH said:


> what do you guys think is the best bolt action out there right now?



The BEST: One that is comfortable and you can shoot confidently......


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

FISH said:


> what do you guys think is the best bolt action out there right now?
> imo
> ruger mark ll m77 is hard to beat
> i also like winchester model 70.
> how about you guys?


you can't beat a ruger,i have been shooting them for over 20 years now.
My favorite is my M77 stainlees steel with a laminated stock. On the top i have a Nikon 3-9 x 50, its a .338 magnum, i shoot 180 grain noslers for whitetail and smaller sized animals and 250 grain noslers for big game.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm partial to Remington M700's. I let my buddy shot my 270 and with my reloads and he shot a golf ball off the post at 100 yards with the first shot. It also groups 5 like this at 100 yards with these loads:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

It all comes down to what you like. Some guys have to have all the pretty wood and such, some like synthetics. For me, The Savages and Rem 700s seem to get the job done. Accuracy and no fiddling around. You can pay far more for some guns. 
Les is right about Winchester being dead [read no new production] other than those glorified Benelli type autoloaders that look like a space gun. Not a big Ruger fan myself. But theres something out there for everyone.
No mention of Kimber M-84s?:lol:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll also throw one out there for the CZ's. Great mauser style action on a very reasonably priced rifle. Great shooters also.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

I like the sako's and browning's


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I agree with the origonal asessment, Ruger 77's are hard to beat without going custom and breaking the bank.

Winchester 70's have been known for their out of the box accuracy since they came out.

As for me, I am a Ruger kind if guy: 
Bull Barrelled 77/17
M77 synthetic compact 30/06
Tricked out Mini 14 (.223)
A couple of 10/22's.
Super Redhawk- .44 mag
Had a Red Label 28 ga, till someone made me an offer I couldn't refuse (like 2 1/2 times what I paid for it used)
You might say I like Ruger products a little bit.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

It depends what you mean by "best"? Out of the box accuracy? The Rem M700 is hard to beat. For smooth bolt throw? The pre-64 M70 is second to none, but they aren't as "accuracte" as others. But then again, we're talking about accuracy that would only matter to bench shooters. For hunting, 1" vs 1.5" at 50 or 75 yards just won't matter in the field.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I love my M70, .308, lightweight, accurate and a joy to carry. My other two rifles are both customized mausers one in .270 and the other in 06. 

If I could not buy M70s- I would go with a Ruger or Kimber. Not a big Savage fan. I know they shoot well- but do not like how they feel. Same with the tika- did not feel well to me- probably cause I grew up shooting M70s.


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

I'll add another vote for the Ruger 77, my 300 win mag will shoot 1" groups at 100 yds.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont own a Savage but they are nice. That will be my next.

Rugers are good if you can do a trigger job or install an $80 Timney but Ruger brags that the 'give' you a $40 set of rings??


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

if one wants to fiddle with them. Never have as they all shoot right where they should.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Well - more custom match rifles are built on 700 actions than anything else nowadays. I vote for the 700 receiver; for a hunting rifle it all depends on combination of stock, bbl, and trigger as well. 

Most factory triggers are easily modified and / or replaced - most factory bbls are capable of MOA if you spend the time to find the sweet combo of bullet and powder in a handload.

If [when] I buy another bolt action rifle it will be on a 700 action - factory or custom.

For an off the shelf hunting rifle I would buy a 700 with synthetic stock, glass bed the reciever and replace with a Jewell trigger.

Having said that I won't ever get rid of my blue/wood Browning A-Bolt.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I just got my 700 HB Varmint syn. 243 with this new trigger. I havent even messsed with it the gun shoots so well.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

FISH said:


> what do you guys think is the best bolt action out there right now?
> imo
> ruger mark ll m77 is hard to beat
> i also like winchester model 70.
> how about you guys?


What are you going to be doing with it? Will your life depend on it? If so, gotta go with the controlled feed Mauser to eliminate the misfeads. The push-feed types like the 700 and the Mark V are smooth and accurate, but a misfead in the wrong situation such as having to reload upside down or under heavy adrenaline (not fully working the action) could cause you to become a grease spot in the dirt or snow. :lol: 

If it is for hunting herbivores, I like the Mark V.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Assuming all custom actions are off limits............then it has to be the Remington 700 action, including trigger.

I think this is the most usable, reworkable, long lasting action, easy to get parts, action out there. The trigger comes from the factory heavy, put the standard user can adjust it so it breaks crisp. No fancy pre-triggers or skinny metal on the finger. I like the feel of this trigger, mostly for hunting situations.


----------

